# Need a Vice



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I am in desperate need of a real vice for the bumper of my truck. We have had 4 Sears craftsman in the last 2 years. Tired of dealing with it. Looking for a 6". Any suggestions?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Out of all the vices I could pick, I'd probably go with sex addiction. 

But for your case, I'd go with Wilton.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Out of all the vices I could pick, I'd probably go with sex addiction.
> 
> But for your case, I'd go with Wilton.


I'd go for sex addiction and a bottle of Tanqueray...:laughing:

Wilton Vises are good...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I knew this was gonna get bad but I didn't think so quick. Haha.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> I knew this was gonna get bad but I didn't think so quick. Haha.


Yea... That insignificant difference between Vice & Vise...
Or maybe it wasn't so insignificant...:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Wilton


----------

